#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Robots: Replacing Humans Ordinary Behaviour!

## Moana

*Hello Everyone!*

In present female robots were being replaced with humans to spend time with stressed men. Beautiful looking female robots are being show cased in China in order to freshen up men’s mind from stress where as they could also hire those robots for certain amounts and hours and could spend the desired time with them.

China has been evolving since the early ages in modernising robots with The Artificial intelligence technology, in order to understand peoples feeling and emotions.

What will happen once Human feelings are replaced by Robots? Share us of stories you've heard of!

----------

